# Phone Stories



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I’ve been driving over three years, and I just bought my fifth phone.
The first four were Android based. #1 & #2 lacked the necessary something to run the apps without freezing. OK, so I move from the cheap phones to. $330 phone that was acceptable. I had to replace it when I changed carriers a year ago. Their $480 phone started acting goofy, ultimately making the GPS worthless .

So I took the plunge last week: I got an iPhone. Just what I need: a thousand dollar phone. I was in for a happy surprise.
First off, mastering it is proving easier than I expected. Both Uber and Lyft apps run a lot better on the iPhone. Best of all, it easily takes selfies through the Uber app - something the Android has problems doing.

Folks often ask for phone advice, and get a lot of waffling and techno-babble in response. I’ll make it simple: use an iPhone for ride share. Period.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A stimulus check will easily cover the cost. You might be homeless but you’ll have an iPhone.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> So I took the plunge last week: I got an iPhone. Just what I need: a thousand dollar phone. I was in for a happy surprise.


If you didn't get the SE I would be disappointed.

but yes, Apple is for pple that just want shit to work. Androids are for those who wants to twinkle with the phone or too stubborn to admit iPhone is better. Always was fun teasing my android friends that turn iPhone, they're all on the iPhone train now (except one, stubborn mf but eh).


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> but yes, Apple is for pple that just want shit to work. Androids are for those who wants to twinkle with the phone or too stubborn to admit iPhone is better. Always was fun teasing my android friends that turn iPhone, they're all on the iPhone train now (except one, stubborn mf but eh).


Blackbearies are better because claws don't work on capacitive touch screens.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Which iPhone? I know the OS is the biggest deal, but there are a lot of iPhones.

I still haven’t got my head around the X/11 style without a fingerprint sensor and with that ridiculous notch, but I know their cameras and screens are great. So it’s an 8 for me. Most of the advantages of the X, but in a form factor that I actually like and at an actually affordable price. The new SE is the same thing but even better.

The new iPhone SE is the best value per dollar of any phone by any manufacturer right now. It’s an absurd amount of phone quality for under $500. Unless you have some sort of weird thing against iOS (don’t @ me) or have a budget of under $400, there isn’t a better mid-range phone right now.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If you didn't get the SE I would be disappointed.


&#128525;

As I read the OP, I thought the exact same thing. iPhone SE has the same processor as the 11 and the phone starts at $400!

I posted a thread asking if anyone checked out the SE yet. My 6s is finally starting to die after four years. Threads go to the technology section to die lol.

Anyway, marry me sometime. I'll worship you. &#129396;

https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-tried-the-new-iphone-se.399643/


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Blackbearies are better because claws don't work on capacitive touch screens.


But do they still exist? I thought blackberries went under/got eaten.


waldowainthrop said:


> Which iPhone? I know the OS is the biggest deal, but there are a lot of iPhones.
> 
> I still haven't got my head around the X/11 style without a fingerprint sensor and with that ridiculous notch, but I know their cameras and screens are great. So it's an 8 for me. Most of the advantages of the X, but in a form factor that I actually like and at an actually affordable price. The new SE is the same thing but even better.
> 
> The new iPhone SE is the best value per dollar of any phone by any manufacturer right now. It's an absurd amount of phone quality for under $500. Unless you have some sort of weird thing against iOS (don't @ me) or have a budget of under $400, there isn't a better mid-range phone right now.


i can't go back to a smaller phone. I love the 11 pro max. It sounds so bad but it's my splurge. I don't have a car (city where I don't need one and family/friends have cars on cars on cars. I'm the weirdo that would decline a ride and rather walk for excerise).

so it's my iPhone/laptop/iPad all in one. Gave my iPad to my dad, brought one for my mom, and laptop is only for coding and other purposes (I can do this on iPad I'm told but prefer laptop).

but really I get my $$$$$ worth out of it. my commute is flat $100/month. No insurance, no gas, no car payments, nada.



ColdRider said:


> &#128525;
> 
> As I read the OP, I thought the exact same thing. iPhone SE has the same processor as the 11 and the phone starts at $400!
> 
> ...


But I would buy an eleven for myself &#128563;&#128563;.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I got the 11Pro Max, wanting the biggest screen possible. I’d use a tablet if I could be sure the Uber app would work with it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I actually want an 11 Pro only for the camera. I don’t particularly need one, but that’s a phone I could live with.

It’s pretty hard to justify getting one that is twice as expensive as the SE (since the SE has the same processor and many of the same basic capabilities), unless you really need a bigger, better screen badly. I don’t begrudge people their phone budgets, since the difference between a $500 or $800 or $1000 is not that significant if you own your phone for 2+ years and don’t destroy it.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But I would buy an eleven for myself &#128563;&#128563;.


Girl you can have whatever phone you want! &#128522;&#129303;

I'll likely cheap out and go with the SE. I spend more time on the Mac anyway and I'm terrible at photography lol. The green 11 looks beauriful though.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But do they still exist? I thought blackberries went under/got eaten.


The Key2 goes out of production in August. Probably TCL has already stopped and is just selling existing stock.

Bear has a KeyOne which still has a few more years in it (bear hopes). Bear might have to buy a Key2 and keep it in reserve until needed.

The SE is impressive but it's transparently Apple's loss leader in trying to maintain market share because they are waaaay less dominant outside of the US, where OnePlus was far more popular. Apple likes their money and will figure out a way to get SE owners to give up more.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> The Key2 goes out of production in August. Probably TCL has already stopped and is just selling existing stock.
> 
> Bear has a KeyOne which still has a few more years in it (bear hopes). Bear might have to buy a Key2 and keep it in reserve until needed.
> 
> The SE is impressive but it's transparently Apple's loss leader in trying to maintain market share because they are waaaay less dominant outside of the US, where OnePlus was far more popular. Apple likes their money and will figure out a way to get SE owners to give up more.


It's like those free games with in app purchases or like whatever PlayStation/Xbox uses



Karen Stein said:


> I got the 11Pro Max, wanting the biggest screen possible. I'd use a tablet if I could be sure the Uber app would work with it.


I love mine. I carry it naked but have insurance and @ColdRider guessed my color right. XD


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I love mine. I carry it naked


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I've been driving over three years, and I just bought my fifth phone.
> The first four were Android based. #1 & #2 lacked the necessary something to run the apps without freezing. OK, so I move from the cheap phones to. $330 phone that was acceptable. I had to replace it when I changed carriers a year ago. Their $480 phone started acting goofy, ultimately making the GPS worthless .
> 
> So I took the plunge last week: I got an iPhone. Just what I need: a thousand dollar phone. I was in for a happy surprise.
> ...


You make the mistake of trying to group all Android devices under one classification of "Android phone", i.e.


> Best of all, it easily takes selfies through the Uber app - something the Android has problems doing.


However, Android phones are made my many different manufacturers and are all different. They have widely differing characteristics and capabilities. It is pointless to compare an iPhone with one or two Android phone and then try to apply that comparison to all Android phones.

Period.



waldowainthrop said:


> The new iPhone SE is the best value per dollar of any phone by any manufacturer right now. It's an absurd amount of phone quality for under $500. Unless you have some sort of weird thing against iOS (don't @ me) or have a budget of under $400, there isn't a better mid-range phone right now.


They're nice phones but I recently bought a Moto Z3 Play for $130, reduced from $500. It came with a snap-on extra battery which I wouldn't use, so I ebayed it for 30 bucks, bringing the total cost for the phone down to 100 bucks.

The quality of the phone is fine, it takes great photos with the Gcam photo app, it has a good screen and good battery life.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@The Gift of Fish There are plenty of great Android devices at all price points. There probably isn't a better one right now than the iPhone SE in the $400 to $500 range. If someone prefers Android to iOS, there are also good Android phones at that price point, but not with a processor, screen, and camera remotely that good.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This again? Android is much better. Debates over. We can all relax now &#128524;



Karen Stein said:


> I've been driving over three years, and I just bought my fifth phone.
> The first four were Android based. #1 & #2 lacked the necessary something to run the apps without freezing. OK, so I move from the cheap phones to. $330 phone that was acceptable. I had to replace it when I changed carriers a year ago. Their $480 phone started acting goofy, ultimately making the GPS worthless .
> 
> So I took the plunge last week: I got an iPhone. Just what I need: a thousand dollar phone. I was in for a happy surprise.
> ...


Is it possible that the issues with your Andriod devices occured because you had cheap deepo ones❓Yes.

I always get the latest Android phones, cost similar to iphone and love them. You should try a top level Andriod and then you can properly compare to the latest iphone.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> @The Gift of Fish There are plenty of great Android devices at all price points. There probably isn't a better one right now than the iPhone SE in the $400 to $500 range. If someone prefers Android to iOS, there are also good Android phones at that price point, but not with a processor, screen, and camera remotely that good.


I did have one of Uber's iPhone 4s phones when they used to rent them to drivers, before Uber supported Android. It was very nice. But the 4.7" screen of the iPhone SE would be way too small for me now.

It just boils down to personal preference. I won't spend more than $200 for any phone, so that also rules out any Apple phone. As long as the phone works ok and does what I want then it's fine. There are many, many phones that are better than the one I have, but I don't need one that has the fastest processor, the best screen, the best camera etc. I'd rather have the money.

Incidentally, cheaper Androids are way better than they used to be. Google seems to be differentiating the performance of its phone cameras by software, not hardware. Which means that you can download the camera app for the Pixel 3, which has one of the best phone cameras, and it will work on just about any newer Android. The photos taken with my $100 Android with this app are amazing. The phone's screen is 1080p Amoled and it looks great. Plenty of storage and no issues with performance.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I did have one of Uber's iPhone 4s phones when they used to rent them to drivers, before Uber supported Android. It was very nice. But the 4.7" screen of the iPhone SE would be way too small for me now.
> 
> It just boils down to personal preference. I won't spend more than $200 for any phone, so that also rules out any Apple phone. As long as the phone works ok and does what I want then it's fine. There are many, many phones that are better than the one I have, but I don't need one that has the fastest processor, the best screen, the best camera etc. I'd rather have the money.
> 
> Incidentally, cheaper Androids are way better than they used to be. Google seems to be differentiating the performance of its phone cameras by software, not hardware. Which means that you can download the camera app for the Pixel 3, which has one of the best phone cameras, and it will work on just about any newer Android. The photos taken with my $100 Android with this app are amazing. The phone's screen is 1080p Amoled and it looks great. Plenty of storage and no issues with performance.


I agree with all of this.

I have some things I don't like about Android as software and some things I don't like about iOS as software, so I'd be the first to say that both the software and hardware are down to personal preference. There are good cameras out there at lots of price points and the software is good on both platforms (although for my taste in still photos and for videos, iOS has a small software advantage anyway). One thing iOS has that Android doesn't is a good RSS reader app - it's a niche thing but it's non-existent on Android last time I checked. I do have an older Android tablet to test stuff on, so I'm not just guessing at it. The market for RSS readers died a few years ago on Android and even the indie ones aren't good or supported anymore.

My ideal device would be iPhone SE specs and design with iPhone 11 Pro cameras, a metal back, and a 4.2 inch screen. Since that doesn't exist for the $750 it would cost, I have a cheap iPhone 8 that I'm keeping for as long as I can.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

iPhone, pffffft! Get a tablet :cools: , you can run both apps side by side.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I did have one of Uber's iPhone 4s phones when they used to rent them to drivers, before Uber supported Android. It was very nice. But the 4.7" screen of the iPhone SE would be way too small for me now.
> 
> It just boils down to personal preference. I won't spend more than $200 for any phone, so that also rules out any Apple phone. As long as the phone works ok and does what I want then it's fine. There are many, many phones that are better than the one I have, but I don't need one that has the fastest processor, the best screen, the best camera etc. I'd rather have the money.
> 
> Incidentally, cheaper Androids are way better than they used to be. Google seems to be differentiating the performance of its phone cameras by software, not hardware. Which means that you can download the camera app for the Pixel 3, which has one of the best phone cameras, and it will work on just about any newer Android. The photos taken with my $100 Android with this app are amazing. The phone's screen is 1080p Amoled and it looks great. Plenty of storage and no issues with performance.


If you don't need the latest and greatest yes.

I use my phone as a kindle too, it pretty much is all in one for me. &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't have any issues running Uber, Lyft, Grubhub, Doordash, Postmates, Autoboy Blackbox, and Google Maps all at the same time while using an Android based Samsung Galaxy Note 9.

Granted, it costs as much as an iPhone, but it works just fine.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I've had my iPhone 6s for FOUR years now. I'm gonna bite the bullet and get the SE already lol. Either in red or black. 

I've had android too. Problem is they never lasted two years or longer and I didn't buy the cheap ones either. I always bought flagships.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

One of bear's cubs has a $100 Samsung that is four years old and still going, about to be passed down to the next younger cub.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> One of bear's cubs has a $100 Samsung that is four years old and still going, about to be passed down to the next younger cub.


Yeah they should just be happy they're getting a phone.

When I started driving my dad passed on his really old 89 Camry. My sister and i ironically called it the white dove. We loved it and after I got a new one he passed it on to her &#129325;.

We were just happy to have a car. Simple times.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> When I started driving my dad passed on his really old 89 Camry. My sister and i ironically called it the white dove. We loved it and after I got a new one he passed it on to her &#129325;.
> 
> We were just happy to have a car. Simple times.


My family had an inherited 1990 Honda Accord that of course lasted 20+ years. It was a big deal, even though it was not worth that much. That was one of the first cars I drove, and I occasionally commuted to my first high school job in it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> My family had an inherited 1990 Honda Accord that of course lasted 20+ years. It was a big deal, even though it was not worth that much. That was one of the first cars I drove, and I occasionally commuted to my first high school job in it.


Fun fact, my little sister drove the car we brought the year she was born, the same car me and my sister drove, for three years after college before buying her first car, also the same car she has now, just a 2019 version of the corolla.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I've never had any significant issue with an Android phone. At least, not one that couldn't be fixed by a quick reset. But then I've only ever bought the $1000+ ones. Android covers many different price tiers and allows people who aren't so well off to have a smartphone. I think it's less about Apple vs Android and more about not cheaping out.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> I think it's less about Apple vs Android and more about not cheaping out.


In that instance it's the OS.

but then again I haven't attempted an Android since 2016, so who knows.

i love ice cream but don't care for it for name of OS if it doesn't work well. Just now someone asked me for a document I have on computer, I airdrop it to my phone and then used it to send via WhatsApp, took five seconds total.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

The OS doesn't tell the whole story though, because specifications and build quality can have a substantial impact on how well a phone runs. 

Also Apple's stock has f'ed me up a few times, so I'm simply unable to be a fan. I'm nothing if not petty.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> The OS doesn't tell the whole story though, because specifications and build quality can have a substantial impact on how well a phone runs.
> 
> Also Apple's stock has f'ed me up a few times, so I'm simply unable to be a fan. I'm nothing if not petty.


I had the luck to buy them for about a hundred and then sell and buy again and sell again at a gain.

xD

I'm pretty happy with how instantaneous it is.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

While it’s not possible to test every variation, I’d guess my experience with four phones, from the cheapest to one priced near $500 covers the range fairly.

I AM disappointed that neither the phone vendors nor the platforms offer any useful guidance.

As for using a tablet, I’ve asked everyone in a position to be held accountable for their opinion and none have agreed that a tablet could be used for the ride share app. It’s the need of the tablet to operate the phone function of the app that scares them off. I’m not willing to gamble a grand on the experiment.

That’s a shame, as I really would like a larger map display as I drive.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Karen, you're doing what's right for you so you go girl.

What works for me (thankfully) is a pair of $70 Samsung Galaxy J7 Sky pro's. One runs Uber. One runs Lyft. They back each other up in case of failure or loss due to high velocity drop down the commode.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

My ONEPLUS 7 PRO makes short work of the U/L apps while running 5-6+ other apps and streaming YouTube in the background.

You get what you pay for when it comes to tech. My flagship Android w 12gb ram and 256gb storage is a beast. And I swear by it .... Hate apple products. But I'm glad it's working for you!! Nothing sux more than driving while your app lags...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I used a tablet for years. No problem at all.

I bought a phone and they gave me a television, a tablet, and a $100.00 store credit.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

iPhones are overpriced buy an OnePlus


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> I've never had any significant issue with an Android phone. At least, not one that couldn't be fixed by a quick reset. But then I've only ever bought the $1000+ ones. Android covers many different price tiers and allows people who aren't so well off to have a smartphone. I think it's less about Apple vs Android and more about not cheaping out.


My Lyft phone is a cheap Huawei that I bought new from Best Buy for 55 bucks three years ago. Never had any problems with it and it's still going strong.



Karen Stein said:


> I AM disappointed that neither the phone vendors nor the platforms offer any useful guidance.


You don't buy a car from a dealership and expect the salesman to teach you how to drive it. Or the Best Buy salesman to teach you how to use a computer. You should do your own research and find out if the device fits your own personal use case.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Why are you comparing a $300 android phone to a $1000 iPhone??

If you want an android that is equivalent to a $1000 iPhone you need to spend $700-800

But guess what? You still saved $200-300


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I-Phones are for virtue signalling poseurs. I should know, I live with one, it's all she uses..

My Samsung S10+ Android (and the prior A4 I had for 5 years) works perfectly with Uber, or anything else I use it for. My wife has had 3 times as many I-Phones in 15 years, as I have had Androids. Also, you can root an Android, but you cannot touch an IOS (and jailbreaking is a half assed measure at that). Finally, on top of all this, Apple's business practices are monopolistic as hell.

In closing, and it's my new course for the remainder of this life, I will no longer buy anything made in China (Apple is, Samsung is not). Period, no if's, and's, or buts.

**** THE GONGFEI !!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If you don't need the latest and greatest yes.
> 
> I use my phone as a kindle too, it pretty much is all in one for me. &#128517;&#128517;


I have a galaxy S8 and it does everything I want or need. Takes great pictures, runs everything I need and works as I expect at all times. I know dozens of people who were Apple and made the change and love android.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Man, android owners are passionate people! :laugh: :smiles: 

I don't go into every android thread and post "oh yeah, well my iPhone can do this and that and cost me $200 four years ago"


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I've been driving over three years, and I just bought my fifth phone.
> The first four were Android based. #1 & #2 lacked the necessary something to run the apps without freezing. OK, so I move from the cheap phones to. $330 phone that was acceptable. I had to replace it when I changed carriers a year ago. Their $480 phone started acting goofy, ultimately making the GPS worthless .
> 
> So I took the plunge last week: I got an iPhone. Just what I need: a thousand dollar phone. I was in for a happy surprise.
> ...


My daughter enforced the iPhone rule 10 years ago.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I have an LG K30. I've been using it for 2 years. It cost me $225. I can't stand technology an outrageous phone prices.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I have a galaxy S8 and it does everything I want or need. Takes great pictures, runs everything I need and works as I expect at all times. I know dozens of people who were Apple and made the change and love android.


Nope, tried android.
hate it.

hate the OS.

I only love my Apple iPhone because it just _works_. It takes great pictures too w/o needing to bleed of saturation to make it look brighter or sharper.

I think if you spend time customizing the phone and all the cute fonts (like you're a teenager when really we're all adults and some of us are barely hanging onto the term millennial) and stuff (not saying you but some other folks love that about androids).

then you're using the phone more for fun then function. I'm all about function with iPhone, as a tool.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> Man, android owners are passionate people! :laugh: :smiles:
> 
> I don't go into every android thread and post "oh yeah, well my iPhone can do this and that and cost me $200 four years ago"


That would be because your Apple product has outdated tech for overcharged price... I wouldn't brag about buying one either....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> &#128525;
> 
> As I read the OP, I thought the exact same thing. iPhone SE has the same processor as the 11 and the phone starts at $400!
> 
> ...


&#128064; wtf










No sir, I was going to propose to @sellkatsell44 find your own internet fantasy lady &#128548;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I am not anti-Android (I've had a lot of them, and still have an older Nexus 7 tablet), but I'll list a few apps that I use _every _day on both iOS and macOS which don't have a similarly functional or high quality alternative on Android:

- OmniFocus (granular task management app)
- Reeder (full-service RSS reader that has stood the test of time)
- Soulver (calculator that works like a spreadsheet and text editor combined)

I'd have to give up what these apps do entirely if I didn't use iOS. Some features and apps I use are on Android (Apple Music, iA Writer, built-in apps) or have decent alternatives but these really don't. As far as I know, music-making, audio, visual design, and niche productivity apps have never caught up on Android, or the market doesn't support as many premium options. Independent app makers have a history of making more money from their apps on iOS, which affects how certain apps turn out or how many niche alternatives are available.

This isn't a knock against Android as a software or hardware ecosystem, and most people don't care about these particular apps, but I'm completely invested in the two operating systems that support them and allow for their creators to make money from them. Maybe I pay a premium for it (although I don't buy particularly expensive phones often), but that's my workflow. I've used some of these sorts of "better" apps on iOS and macOS professionally or to make taxes more bearable. I could get by without them, but why? I wouldn't save any money by replacing my Mac with a different PC or my iPhone with a barely cheaper Android phone. I've spent less than $600 per year on this gear (all the phones and computers) which is a pretty cheap budget as these things go.

I couldn't care much less about the culty or fashionable aspects of Apple products, but for my purposes they are just better tools for a job or less compromised computers for play.

The only thing that bugs me about anti-Apple sentiment is that it sometimes seems misdirected. I understand that some people buy frivolous gear, but that's not limited to Apple devices.

What about my Fujifilm camera gear - is that too "hipster" and should I have spent the same amount on Sony, Nikon or Canon? I bought it for its functionality, not its brand, but if I worried about what people thought about my choice, I probably should have picked something else. I feel the same way about Apple, but for some reason their products are even more of a lightning rod for consumer culture war debates.

It's probably because Steve Jobs was a complete asshole.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> &#128064; wtf
> 
> View attachment 469206
> 
> ...


Her and I have been friends since 2015 bruv lol.


Uberguyken said:


> That would be because your Apple product has outdated tech for overcharged price... I wouldn't brag about buying one either....


Ok.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Let’s look at the broader picture: exactly what are our requirements?
I note one of the first things they ask when you call support is whether you have other apps running. We need a phone that can run Lyft, Uber, and the GPS at the same time - plus handle phone calls. Plenty of phones can run ONE app; we need more.

The phone needs to work WITH the app. I had one phone that zoomed the camera in when Uber wanted a picture; to succeed my arms needed to be a foot longer. That’s a problem.
We need a phone that won’t overheat or outdraw the charger as we drive about.
We need a screen large enough to read with a glance as we drive.

What else do we need?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> What else do we need?


Validation that we made the right choice. &#128517;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I love all my Apple products. There I said it .


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I love all my Apple products. There I said it .


Explains alot


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I want a phone that I can throw at the floorboard when uber makes me mad and also works after I drop it in the swimming pool. If I get that does both then I will happily spend the money on it.:thumbup:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Let's look at the broader picture: exactly what are our requirements?
> I note one of the first things they ask when you call support is whether you have other apps running. We need a phone that can run Lyft, Uber, and the GPS at the same time - plus handle phone calls. Plenty of phones can run ONE app; we need more.
> 
> The phone needs to work WITH the app. I had one phone that zoomed the camera in when Uber wanted a picture; to succeed my arms needed to be a foot longer. That's a problem.
> ...


Enough storage for a large library of special interest videos
Grippy chassis that will not allow the phone to slip out of the hand during periods of vigorous activity


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Look, there’s no point in endlessly debating Android vs. Apple in the abstract. My only care is that the phone let me make money. That is, all that matters here is how well the phone runs the ride share apps and the gps.

I’ll repeat my observation: my new iPhone runs the ride share apps much better than even my “midrange” Android.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Dear Karen. I have upvoted your post and congratulated you for finding a phone that works for you.

Now would you like to do something for me? Every time I see you post I wonder if that avatar is actually a photo of you. Care to divulge?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

As clearly stated from the day I joined this forum, the avatar is a celebrity whom I like to think I resemble.
It’s an avatar, for Christ’s sake. Other folks here use pics of Clint Eastwood, Alfred E. Neumann, even of paper masks- and no one seems confused.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> As clearly stated from the day I joined this forum, the avatar is a celebrity whom I like to think I resemble.
> It's an avatar, for Christ's sake. Other folks here use pics of Clint Eastwood, Alfred E. Neumann, even of paper masks- and no one seems confused.


I agree with this.

When I joined, my avatar was a headshot of Benjamin Golden and nobody questioned it lol.

Uber Passenger of the Year 2015 &#128514;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uber passenger to Karen: "Hi there. How's it going?"
Karen: People keep asking me that! For Christ's sake aren't you aware of what I've said? I clearly stated I'm doing fine, damn it."

...
Uber passenger to Karen: "I'll tip you in the app."


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear's avatar is a selfie of bear. Bear used the self-timer and placed bear's Blackbeary against a log.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear's avatar is a selfie of bear. Bear used the self-timer and placed bear's Blackbeary against a log.


You should upgrade from a log to a tree branch by using one of these with a bluetooth remote instead of a timer:


----------

